# Pedal Straps / Hacks



## el Camino (May 30, 2012)

What kind of pedal straps are folks out there using for urban fixed gear stuff? I just got rid of my clipless pedals, because the extra pair of bike shoes thing was getting old. But lo, a pair of ReLoad straps costs $50 at my LBS? 

Is anyone doing anything interesting here? I was think of buying two $10 stiff dog collars and putting those on my platform pedals. Other ideas? 

...or should I just bite the bullet and get real straps.

thx


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Try these:

All the work is done, just bolt on.

Power Grips Toe Straps - Mountain Bike Pedals


----------



## el Camino (May 30, 2012)

Yeah... but they require places to screw them on, right?


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

i did have a pair of 661 filter shoes that i used the cutout piece to put on the cleat. worked pretty good until my dog ate the shoes. but other than that, i use flat pedals and slap a front brake on.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

el Camino said:


> Yeah... but they require places to screw them on, right?


Yes, they would need somewhere to mount to.


----------



## scmalex (Apr 24, 2010)

PEDAL STRAPS | YNOT CYCLE

buy these. most durable in the game hands down.

also, mtbr isn't the best place to ask about fixed gear questions


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I have some cheap $20 Origin8 ones that I bought to try before deciding if I liked them. I use them on my XC SS. There's two small local companies I would recommend supporting though-and for cheaper than those ones you were talking about
Bearstraps out of San Diego
And
Velo City Bags out of Salt Lake City

Be sure to post if you DIY some though. I'd like to see that and hear how it works


----------

